# speedometer problems for 92 240sx



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

heres the problem. the speedometer in the car reads 130 mph at all times. every once in awhile it will work and read correctly but hardly ever. I'm thinking it might be some sort of false contact because the speedometer works electricly not by a cable, right. Any suggestions as to what it could be?


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

dunno but i have a speedometer problem too. i have a digital speed gauge, also 92 240, but sometimes when i get off nightshift or taking my sis to school it happens when it is cold outside, i dont know if that is the problem, but my guage doesnt turn on, and i have to wait about 2-3 min till it turns on. i have no clue.


----------



## jza80king (Oct 22, 2002)

any help? guess we're on our own pimppathfinder


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

true that.


----------

